# Computer Case...



## frankj00 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm planning to start my build, I'm wondering if using a see thru case would be safe, as far as static electrcity goes. Here's an example...

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CLRCAS-3LED-N&cat=CAS

Thanks for your time...

Frank


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

these see through cases are all the rage in UK - i think its called modding - with special cables which light up - fans with lights on and all sorts - just to get more money.

not sure about static, but theres 1000's out there so i'm sure it would have been noticed by now.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

The complaints I've heard is you can see the dust and the cases are not grounded. I think they look excellent if you buy the round drive cables and wire ties to give it a clean look. That's a great price as well.


----------



## Killer360 (Mar 17, 2006)

I've actually never heard anything about static electricity being a problem with see threw cases. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## frankj00 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback dudes...


----------



## adambaz (Aug 5, 2004)

You probably wont listen to this, but here goes.

I bought a see through case about 2 years ago, and yeah, it looked good for about the first 4 months, showing people how cool it was, but after that it just got old. I paid around £120 for my case and the noise was just enormous, these cases do not offer any soundproofing. This PC i had was in my room, and i simply could not have it on for longer than i needed because it just did my head in. I ended up buying an Antec Piano Soundproof case, and it is 100 times better.

As i say, its probably one of those things that you have to try no matter what anyone says, good luck, it should look good, but it will no doubt drive you nuts after a couple of months,

Adam


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There is no problem with "static electricity"

There is a problem with RFI (radio frequency interference) as it is impossible to provide shielding with transparent panels.

The PC will therefore likely contravene all regulations as regards radiation of interference that can interfere with radio and TV. This is why no new PCs are sold in such cases, it would be against the law in many countries.

I have even seen disclaimers on these cases "for display purposes only" as technically they are not allowed to be used under FCC and similar legislation.


----------



## frankj00 (Feb 19, 2004)

You got me thinking bro...
I didnt take the noise in to consideration, It's true...a see-thru one would have been cool with the lights and stuff. I'm thinking of going with this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811145047


----------



## a herf (Aug 11, 2005)

i have that same case all my friends love it looks great ive never had a static prob
ps: they gey really dusty


----------

